
Twitter engagement rates (2.7% good?) - utefan001
https://pasteboard.co/HoRZUI1.png
======
utefan001
I am new to social media marketing. From what I have read online, 2.7% is very
good, but I don't think the few blogs I read are authoritative sources on
this.

